# Taylors Ridge



## GaCowboy53 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just got back from T.Ridge. Found Bear dropings today and a posible den.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Bear season is open until Dec 2nd.


----------



## dawnvilledawg (Oct 14, 2012)

There has been several reports of bears being seen around subligna. I would check the regs, not sure if you can kill a bear in those counties.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 15, 2012)

you can ,  we have found some bear sign on our club  in subligna, and a couple of guys have pics of bears on our club


----------



## Jonathan86 (Oct 15, 2012)

What part of taylor ridge? we have a few pictures of them on the trail cam from the last two yrs


----------



## GaCowboy53 (Oct 15, 2012)

Close to the 136 ridge cut.


----------

